# Empire Rumour.



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Now, theres quite a few rumours about that a new Empire book is in the works for Fantasy, and will be released early new year... Most people have already seen alot of these rumours, but I managed to pick this out...:

Via the pieman Harry: 


> Lots of folks keep mentioning Kislev stuff.
> 
> I was chatting away to a guy who would be my first pick to write the Empire book about how much I liked the original Empire with the mix of Halflings and Dwarves and so on. We were talking about how it first appeared in WD spread over a couple of issues. Happy days.
> 
> ...



Now this ties in with rumours I've been hearing of a new 'Altar of War' multi-kit, that can be a Sigmar, or an Ulric one....

Plus, theres one more thing that may be a slight hint to this... Take a look at the Ogre Kingdoms Scraplauncher/Leadblaster kit... the Gnoblar drivers poking spear... Clearly has Kislev written on it.... hints in plain site?

Also makes me wonder as I've heard hints of the return of the Ice Mages...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well i heard someone mention that they were going to add cavalry unit to the empire book but it wasnt going to mean a re do of the current knight plastic kit (which is aweful btw) so i suppose a kislev unit would make sense, they could even make it a duel kit so lancers and archers in the same box ? but if they are not going to give kislev its own army book then expanding them into the empire makes sense, plus we might get an upto date ice queen model too. either way im an empire man myself and anything new will be great as i have picked up everything from the warhammer forge range already apart from the carmine dragon.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I find this interesting, as while not being an Empire fan myself, I always liked Kislev and ice mages etc. Hence why, lots of chatter about Kislev comming back in some form or another interests me.

In my mind it makes sense to put them in the Empire book as they would share alot of units... Now a Kislev only book i'd love, but a shared one works too, especially with the shared kit rumours.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

That sounds pretty good, would be nice to be able to use my Kislev forces again without having to proxy units


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Im really hoping for warrior priests for each of the major empire gods! 

Sigmar and Ulric are cool - But Morr is the daddy!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The 'Altar of War' multikit was meant to be for 3 different gods if the rumours are right.... Sigmar and Ulric defiantely, not sure about the third but it could be Morr... and that does make sense with the Garden of Morr scenery kit...


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

or Taal!! god of the hunt


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Halfling hot pot???? It must return!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

bring back the battle wagon, the only action it gets it a dusting off every once in a while


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

jondoe297 said:


> Halfling hot pot???? It must return!


Bringing back halflings in to an empire army is a Moot point...


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

oh dear


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

One of the only units I want imported to the Empire dex would be Bear riders.

I want a unit of men riding BEARS!

As for the 3rd configuration of war alter if the Kislev faction is going to make a significant appearance in the new Empire book then this 3rd configuration would surely be dedicated to Ursun (or however you spell it) the main Kislevite God.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

What i would really like to see is more crazy engineering contraptions. 

Maybe a Von Meinkopf's wonderful humanoid pasta maker. 

Knightly Orders might be a nice addition but empire get enough variation as it is. 

State Troops: Need to be cheaper just by 1 point! 

Master Engineers: Make them upgrades like the Dwarves, they take up a Hero slot and dont get magic item allowance and although have access to all of the Engineering stuff being as poor as they are tend to be worthless (i take pigeon bombs just say i can start making pigeon noises when letting them loose)


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

hmmm bear boys sounds cool, master engineers as upgrades deffinately sounds like a good idea, much like the imperial scribe models no game effects they just look good.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

The problem i see with the "Bear Boys" would be from all other rumours is that they will include DemiGriff Knights, so dont think they will do models for "Bears".

If DemiGriff's are the case then just make your own Bears and use them as "Counts As". 

Ice Mage? Sounds cool to me - means empire would get their own lore!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

ah the days when you could cast Ice Shards (18" 2D6 S4), 
Snow Blizzard (18" cannot move, shoot, fight in combat, or cast spells) 
Crystal Cloak (3+ ward against mundane weapons, magic weapon destoryed on a 3+) 
Wind of Cold (6D6" D6 S5 for each unit in path with no armour saves) 
Freeze Water (counts as normal terrain and can be melted lore of fire spells)
Bridge of Ice (Transport unit 18")
Death Frost (model in b2b roll 2d6, mode suffers S10 for each point your wizard wins by)
Hawks of Miska (18" unit takes panic test)
Chill Blast (24" 2D6 S5)
Shield of Cold (enemy shooters must roll 4+ to shoot targeted unit)


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

It would be nice to see The Empire developed and incorporate various other units into the book. Makes sense that The Empire might be next from GW's pov. Whereas Tomb Kings/Ogre Kingdoms were risks The Empire is probably a safe bet. And more stuff for Warhammer Fantasy is always good.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

i get what you are saying but if i wanted a regiment of dwarfs or ogres (like back in the day) i'd collect those armies


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

I really hope that the rumors about Kislev being part of the Empire release is true. I have an Empire army and I've wanted to expand it to represent an alliance between territories but none of the current line really stands out enough to do that. I can paint up some Hochland or Averland to go with the Nuln scheme I already have but in the end they end up being way to similar.

And if they have bear Calvary I am all over of that like white on rice


----------



## Takana77 (Mar 2, 2009)

so just bumping the thread as i'm wondering when we will probably see the new army book? kislev winged lancers, horse archers, ice mages would be nice to see again. have most of the old kislev stuff and would be cool to use again. bear cavalry would be fun, but i've always thought dorfs should have access to bear cavalry (not exclusive, but dorfs in a cave...bears in a cave 2+2=???) with like a 6M at most but atleast something faster than a pair of 12" legs to move across the table. rofl copters just don't do feel right hehe.

any ideas if they might actually make empire knights useful profile/points wise again?

i understand mortars/engineers are getting their rules revamped.

hoping they release a 2nd battle wizards box so you can make jade, amber, grey, bright wizards (the current box turns into light, gold, amethyst, celestial nicely).

i like empire generals, but miss the elector counts above them.

really want a new/updated karl franz model and was really surprised they made the old one into resin when his model is so old to begin with.

also in conjunction with empire, would be awesome to see dogs of war get some love and updated rules to incorporate into 8th, new models too. always wanted to get a unit of birdmen of catrazzi to go with my nuln list for fluff hehe.

tak


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I just want some knights worthy of the name and kislev


----------



## Takana77 (Mar 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I just want some knights worthy of the name and kislev


yeah right there with ya on that. cavalry in general just stinks sadly. empire knights should have better stat lines than greatswords. its like the horse has no bearing on the impact when the knight reaches the enemy ranks.

for the points they cost right now, they need something else like devastating charge or impact hits.

or some new rule/mechanic to implement trample effect.

or maybe change lances so they function similar to bolt thrower mechanics and the more mundane armour save you have the higher the strength bonus to the attack. first round of first charge only like usual.

whats the point of being a shock troop if you can't even shock?

and for game balance, bring back pikes or give footspears a bonus vs cavalry.

also like for GW to do more knightly order conversion packs (hoping for new models when they get a new army book, but not holding breath since cavalry stinks atm) like they did for blazing sun even though that was geared towards some popularity from warhammer online hehe.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

on the model front i dont want conversion packs i want proper knights, i want them to be given the respect they deserve, cavalry unit from loads of other armys have had new models and the empire knights are supposed to be some of the most renown knights ever and they have a horse model that are circa 93, dont get me wrong they are a mighty fine model, but they need to be larger and they need some proper bad ass ornate riders to go with them, the empire knights should be toe to toe pound for pound bad ass as chaos knight models (not sure thats good english but i know what i mean damn it)


----------



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

What I don't get is the mortar rumors. I just don't see a major change to it not even a points change. Lets say it would work more like a rocket battery you guess it moves and then scatters. then the points should logically go down because it would be more inaccurate or stay the same, because of its low strength. 

I think they will make a change just not a major one that people are saying will come.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

As a Bretonnian player I offically forbid you complaining about how bad your Knights are, they're better and cheaper than ours.


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

Aramoro said:


> As a Bretonnian player I offically forbid you complaining about how bad your Knights are, they're better and cheaper than ours.


Personally I'm not that bothered by the rules. All cavalry has problems in 8th edition, but personally I think the problem is that they weakened flanking too much, so this is a problem with the core rules, and I wouldn't want them to overcompensate by creating special rules for the army books.

My main concern is the models, and I reckon the Bretonnian knights are a low nicer than the Empire knights in that regard, particularly the horses. It looks unlikely that this will be rectified this time round, but I am looking forward to an update whenever it does come.


----------

